
How Pencils Are Made (2016) - Tomte
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2016/10/11/492999969/origin-of-pencil-lead
======
Jaruzel
Good article, if you don't read it, at least take this nugget away with you:

    
    
      "A single pencil can draw a line over 700 miles long."

